# Walk behind string trimmer



## WacoDustin (May 19, 2021)

Guys,
I'm looking for a walk behind string trimmer. I want something pro grade. I looked at the Echo 1610's, but those have the cheap Briggs on them with only splash oil lubrication. I'd like something with pressurized oil lubrication and good build quality. I'm looking at the DR models and they are the same. Are there any "Pro grade" walk behind string trimmer s available?
Recommendations?
Thanks,
Dustin


----------

